# CPU wird plötzlich heiß (AIO)



## Jon45 (5. November 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir vor ein paar Tagen einen neuen PC zusammengebaut.
Mitunter einen i7 12700K, das NZXT N7 Z690 Mainboard und die NZXT Kraken Z73 RGB (Weiß) AIO.
Die ersten 2 Tage lief alles problemlos und die CPU Temperaturen beliefen sich bei normalem Tätigkeiten (wie .z.B. Internet Browsing) zwischen 25° bis maximal 35°C und bei Gaming ca. zwischen 35-60°C.

Am dritten Tag jedoch, während normalem Internet Browsing (in Chrome) drehten die Lüfterplötzlich  voll auf und die CPU stieg auf ca. 80° - wenn nicht sogar noch mehr an und dann schaltete sich der PC aus. Vermutlich weil die CPU zu heiß wurde...
Nun, die Temperatur zeigt die AIO ja ganz toll auf dem Display an, daher beziehe ich mich hier auch auf die dort angezeigten Temps.
Anschließend habe ich alle Kabel geprüft ob auch alle fest sitzen, die Sockelschrauben überprüft - waren fest - und nach kurzem Warten neugestartet.
Dann schien alles wieder perfekt zu laufen  (habe wohlgemerkt Cyberpunk spielen können und die Temperatur der CPU war nie höher als 60°) - bis zum nächsten Tag.
Nach einigen Minuten, als ich den PC gestartet habe trat erneut das gleiche Phänomen auf. Plötzlich erhöhte sich die Temperatur wieder auf ca. 80-100° und PC schaltete sich wieder aus. Habe dann weil ich mir eigentlich sicher war, dass alle Kabel passen müssten erneut neugestartet nur diesmal schienen sich die Lüfter der AIO nicht zu drehen, PC schaltete sich deshalb wieder nach ein paar Sekunden aus. Hab mich also nochmal dazu entschieden das Gehäuse aufzumachen, die Kabel zu checken und mal den CPU-FAN Connector nochmal neu anzustecken - vielleicht liegts ja daran dachte ich mir. PC ging danach auf einmal wieder...
Insgesamt hatte ich dieses Problem, das plötzlich auftritt  3 Mal, wobei ich heute, als es vermutlich wieder passierte nicht vorm PC saß. Der PC war nämlich auf einmal aus und CPU Temp im Display bei 96°C beim Neustart - Diesmal ging aber alles nach einem Neustart wieder ohne Probleme. (CPU ist im Moment bei 26°C)

Da mir das ganze ein bisschen Suspekt vorkommt nun zu meiner Frage:
Könnte es sich hierbei um einen Defekt der AIO handeln oder einen Fehler meinerseits?

Falls ihr mehr Details braucht gerne fragen...

Vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge. 

Grüße


----------



## pedi (5. November 2022)

der erste verdacht ist immer die pumpe.
schmeiss das AiO zeugs raus, kauf dir einen guten luftkühler, und die scherereien haben ein ende.


----------



## Schori (5. November 2022)

Pumpe defekt.
AiO austauschen.


----------



## Jon45 (5. November 2022)

Alles klar, vielen Dank. Werde die AIO zurücksenden und austauschen. Kurz nach dem Erstellen des Threads hatte ich übrigens wieder das gleiche Problem..


----------



## Shinna (5. November 2022)

Wie ist die AIO von dir verbaut worden? Kannst Du Photos vom Inneren des PCs machen und hier posten?


----------



## Jon45 (6. November 2022)

Hi, den Radiator habe ich oben im Gehäuse verbaut falls du das meinst.
Habe auch ein Bild vom Inneren angehängt. Kann gerne noch mehr posten, dann müsstest du mir aber sagen von was du explizit eins bräuchtest. 

Im Übrigen hab ich schon eine neue AIO bestellt und die sollte am Montag ankommen. Mal gucken ob dann alles ohne Probleme funktioniert...


----------



## Shinna (6. November 2022)

Jon45 schrieb:


> Hi, den Radiator habe ich oben im Gehäuse verbaut falls du das meinst.


Alles gut. Ich wollte nur sehen ob die Pumpe dann unterhalb des Ein-/Auslasses vom Radiator sitzt. Was hier ja der Fall ist. Ansonsten hätte ggf. Luft im Kreislauf ein Problem sein können.

P.S. Schönes Black&White Theme das Du gewählt hast.


----------



## Jon45 (7. November 2022)

Shinna schrieb:


> Alles gut. Ich wollte nur sehen ob die Pumpe dann unterhalb des Ein-/Auslasses vom Radiator sitzt. Was hier ja der Fall ist. Ansonsten hätte ggf. Luft im Kreislauf ein Problem sein können.
> 
> P.S. Schönes Black&White Theme das Du gewählt hast.


Danke! War deshalb auch echt nicht ganz billig... 
Jedenfalls ist heute die neue AIO angekommen und bisher scheint alles super zu funktionieren.


----------



## Jon45 (7. November 2022)

Ein kleines neues Problem ergibt sich jetzt aber...
Die vorderen Gehäuselüfter drehen sich nicht gleich schnell, bzw. die oberen beiden drehen sich gleich schnell nur der untere scheint schneller zu laufen - und ist auch deutlich hörbar im Vergleich zu den beiden anderen.
Alle 3 Lüfter sind ja standardmäßig am RGB Hub des Cases (NZXT H7 Elite) angeschlossen, hatte da also nicht verändert und vor dem Anschließen der neuen AIO hatte ich damit eigentlich keine Probleme. Wirklich komisch also...
Woran könnte das liegen?

Vielleicht noch Hinweis. Habe auch gleich noch andere Lüfter (NZXT T120 RGB) für den Radiator verbaut. Jetzt sind deshalb auch alle Steckplätze des RGB Hubs vergeben... Gibts da vllt. irgend einen Zusammenhang?


----------



## Alexquad84 (1. Dezember 2022)

HI
Würde die Pumpe mal direkt am Netzteil mit Adapter Anschließen, wenn das MB klein Pumpen Anschluss hat kann das dein Problem sein


----------

